# APR Light Weight Flow Formed Wheels - New sizes, colors, and prices!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

https://goapr.io/a01
https://goapr.io/a01
https://goapr.io/a01

We’re pleased to announce new APR A01 Flow Formed wheels are here! Starting at only $249.99 for our light weight 18.5 lb wheel, we’re able to offer incredible performance and styling at an extremely affordable price! Our catalogue now includes 18’s, 19’s, and 20’s with new width and diameter options, colors, and new lower prices on the existing 19’s and 20’s.

The APR A01 Flow Formed Wheels are manufactured using the latest strengthening and weight savings techniques to provide an attractive solution ready for the street and track. This race inspired wheel design features a curved 5-spoke Y design with a deep outer rim inlay, and weight saving spoke pockets. The A01 is the perfect wheel for anyone who values performance, style and strength at an affordable price. Available now in Hyper Silver, Gunmetal Grey, and Satin Black!


18x8.5 ET45 - 18.5 LBS
18x9.0 ET40 - 19.8 LBS
19x8.5 ET45 - 21.0 LBS
20x9.0 ET42 - 23.6 LBS
Flow-formed aluminum for an extreme weight to strength ratio at an affordable price
5x112mm bolt pattern fits most Audi, Seat, Skoda and VW vehicles from 2005 and newer
Fits both VAG center bores - 66.5mm and 57.1mm
Billet aluminum, wobble free, interlocking hub-centric design
DOT, VIA, and JWL certified. Additionally 19x8.5 are TÜV Approved an 100% x-ray inspected
Compatible with OEM Audi, Seat, Skoda and VW center-caps (VW 7L6601149B & Audi 8T0601170A)
Compatible with OEM-style and length ball seat lug bolts
Anti-slip machining feature to help prevent tire-to-wheel rotation
Finite Element Analysis (FEA) designed to minimize weight, yet retain a 700 KG load rating
Lifetime warranty against manufacturer defects and 1 year on wheel finish



*Part Numbers and Pricing*

WHL00015 - A01 HS 18x8.5 - $249.99
WHL00016 - A01 GG 18x8.5 - $249.99
WHL00017 - A01 SB 18x8.5 - $249.99

WHL00018 - A01 HS 18x9.0 - $274.99
WHL00019 - A01 GG 18x9.0 - $274.99
WHL00020 - A01 SB 18x9.0 - $274.99

WHL00001 - A01 HS 19x8.5 - $299.99
WHL00002 - A01 GG 19x8.5 - $299.99
WHL00014 - A01 SB 19x8.5 - $299.99

WHL00008 - A01 HS 20x9.0 - $374.99
WHL00009 - A01 GG 20x9.0 - $374.99

*HS = Hyper Silver, GG = Gunmetal Grey, SB = Satin Black

https://goapr.io/a01
https://goapr.io/a01
https://goapr.io/a01


----------

